# coffee chap forum raffle fiorenzato f83 mk 2



## coffeechap

ok folks, as it has been a long time and to help out a fellow member as well as the forum getting some funds, I have sorted out a raffle for a fiorenzato f83 mk2 grinder in cream, the grinder is almost brand-new with only 70 shots on the clock and comes with a years warranty. these are superb grinders with 83mm burrs that deliver a really fluffy mound into the centre of the portafilter.

usual rules apply, cut and paste the list into a new box, add your name and bobs your uncle, 60 entries available @ £14 per ticket which will mean a good sum going into the forum funds.

The draw will only be done once all payments have been made, payment details will be sent out once the target 60 entries have been filled, a payment reminder will be sent out, however it is expected that payments should be made as soon as possible. So roll up folks and get the chance of winning a lot of grinder for £14, lets complete this so that someone gets a nice early christmas present. Winner will be responsible for the associated delivery costs.

good luck all

Note from Glenn:

The following draw process (tried and tested) will be used to randomly draw the winner

If you do not agree with the process then do not enter the raffle

There is no debate on this process - which is fully transparent - and an impartial observer is welcome to view the process via screenshare

Once all monies have been received (and only when all monies have been received);

1. All names will be collated and entered into a spreadsheet

2. Names will be copied and pasted into Random.org List Randomiser

3. The list will be randomised once to shuffle the order

4. The randomised list will be randomised once more (second randomisation)

5. The winner will be the person in the row number of the first lotto ball drawn in the preceding draw (Wednesday or Saturday draw of the UK National Lottery) following the second randomisation

Everyone has an equal chance of being in this row following this randomisation process


----------



## coffeechap

1. coffeechap


----------



## Drewster

1. coffeechap

2. Drewster


----------



## 4515

1. coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. working dog


----------



## ashcroc

1. coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. working dog

4. ashcroc


----------



## Snakehips

1. coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. working dog

4. ashcroc

5. Snakehips


----------



## Dayks

1. coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. working dog

4. ashcroc

5. Snakehips

6. Dayks


----------



## Asgross

1. coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. working dog

4. ashcroc

5. Snakehips

6. Dayks

7 asgross


----------



## GCGlasgow

1. coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. working dog

4. ashcroc

5. Snakehips

6. Dayks

7 asgross

8. GCGlasgow


----------



## Riz

1. coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. working dog

4. ashcroc

5. Snakehips

6. Dayks

7 asgross

8. GCGlasgow

9. Riz


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton

1. coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. working dog

4. ashcroc

5. Snakehips

6. Dayks

7 asgross

8. GCGlasgow

9. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton


----------



## Ronaldbiggs

1. coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. working dog

4. ashcroc

5. Snakehips

6. Dayks

7 asgross

8. GCGlasgow

9. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11.Ronaldbiggs


----------



## Jacko112

Ronaldbiggs said:


> 1. coffeechap
> 
> 2. Drewster
> 
> 3. working dog
> 
> 4. ashcroc
> 
> 5. Snakehips
> 
> 6. Dayks
> 
> 7 asgross
> 
> 8. GCGlasgow
> 
> 9. Riz
> 
> 10. UbiquitousPhoton
> 
> 11.Ronaldbiggs


12. Jacko112


----------



## Phobic

I'm in but for the love of god I hope I don't win, I really don't want to explain another grinder to my wife....

1. coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. working dog

4. ashcroc

5. Snakehips

6. Dayks

7 asgross

8. GCGlasgow

9. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11.Ronaldbiggs

12. Phobic

OCD issue detected in the list!


----------



## AndyH83

1. coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. working dog

4. ashcroc

5. Snakehips

6. Dayks

7 asgross

8. GCGlasgow

9. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11.Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83


----------



## MSM

Organised the list a little (and Jacko112 was missed)...

Edit - Thanks AndyH83 for also updating the list at the same time as me - dont want Jacko112 to miss out!

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM


----------



## coffeechap

nice a quarter of the way there


----------



## Glenn

Reminder to all who have entered (and those wishing to enter) to read the draw process that I have inserted into the first post


----------



## Danm

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm


----------



## Deejaysuave

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave


----------



## Grahamg

D'oh missed p 2


----------



## coffeechap

are you in graham


----------



## Grahamg

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg


----------



## christos_geo

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos _geo


----------



## coffeechap

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo


----------



## Yes Row

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row


----------



## coffeechap

nice one third of the way there and a lot of usual suspects not on this yet


----------



## PeteHr

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr


----------



## shannigan

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan


----------



## grumpydaddy

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy


----------



## steveholt

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt


----------



## coffeechap

keep it coming folks


----------



## oursus

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Oursus


----------



## Zagato

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Zagato


----------



## coffeechap

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Oursus

26. Zagato


----------



## coffeechap

nearly half way there


----------



## scottomus

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Oursus

26. Zagato


----------



## Sean

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Oursus

26. Zagato

27. Sean


----------



## paul whu

Sean said:


> 01. Coffeechap
> 
> 02. Drewster
> 
> 03. Working dog
> 
> 04. Ashcroc
> 
> 05. Snakehips
> 
> 06. Dayks
> 
> 07. Asgross
> 
> 08. GCGlasgow
> 
> 09. Riz
> 
> 10. UbiquitousPhoton
> 
> 11. Ronaldbiggs
> 
> 12. Jacko112
> 
> 13. Phobic
> 
> 14. AndyH83
> 
> 15. MSM
> 
> 16. Danm
> 
> 17. Deejaysuave
> 
> 18. Grahamg
> 
> 19. Christos_geo
> 
> 20. Yes Row
> 
> 21. PeteHr
> 
> 22. shannigan
> 
> 23. grumpydaddy
> 
> 24. Steveholt
> 
> 25. Oursus
> 
> 26. Zagato
> 
> 27. Sean


28. Paul whu


----------



## 4515

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Oursus

26. Zagato

27. Sean

28. Paul whu


----------



## Sami

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Oursus

26. Zagato

27. Sean

28. Paul whu

29. Sami


----------



## Djhep

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Oursus

26. Zagato

27. Sean

28. Paul whu

29. Sami

30. djhep


----------



## coffeechap

Nice half way there but keep it coming, this would be a great Christmas present to yourself and the forum


----------



## RvB

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Oursus

26. Zagato

27. Sean

28. Paul whu

29. Sami

30. djhep

31. RvB


----------



## scottomus

just realised i posted without actually adding my name...

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Oursus

26. Zagato

27. Sean

28. Paul whu

29. Sami

30. djhep

31. RvB

32. scottomus


----------



## 4085

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Oursus

26. Zagato

27. Sean

28. Paul whu

29. Sami

30. djhep

31. RvB

32. scottomus

33. dfk


----------



## Mrboots2u

Can someone stick my name on the list please


----------



## Jon

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Oursus

26. Zagato

27. Sean

28. Paul whu

29. Sami

30. djhep

31. RvB

32. scottomus

33. dfk

34. Mrboots2u


----------



## Jon

Mrboots2u said:


> Can someone stick my name on the list please


Done.


----------



## GCGlasgow

@dfk41 are you entering a raffle for your own grinder that your selling cos you can't drink coffee?


----------



## benjbob

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Oursus

26. Zagato

27. Sean

28. Paul whu

29. Sami

30. djhep

31. RvB

32. scottomus

33. dfk

34. Mrboots2u

35. Benjbob


----------



## aaroncornish

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Oursus

26. Zagato

27. Sean

28. Paul whu

29. Sami

30. djhep

31. RvB

32. scottomus

33. dfk

34. Mrboots2u

35. Benjbob

36. Aaron cornish


----------



## Xpenno

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Oursus

26. Zagato

27. Sean

28. Paul whu

29. Sami

30. djhep

31. RvB

32. scottomus

33. dfk

34. Mrboots2u

35. Benjbob

36. Aaron cornish

37. Xpenno


----------



## Mrboots2u

GCGlasgow said:


> @dfk41 are you entering a raffle for your own grinder that your selling cos you can't drink coffee?


if he wins he can raffle it again


----------



## Dylan

Not sure I want to enter a raffle in which the owner is playing for his own machine.

If dfk were to win he would be keeping his grinder plus the proceeds from the raffle, nothing explicitly wrong with that I guess but it certainly put me off.


----------



## Syenitic

Dylan said:


> Not sure I want to enter a raffle in which the owner is playing for his own machine.
> 
> If dfk were to win he would be keeping his grinder plus the proceeds from the raffle, nothing explicitly wrong with that I guess but it certainly put me off.


Called freedom of choice that.

If you're not comfortable with it, don't do it.


----------



## Dylan

Syenitic said:


> Called freedom of choice that.
> 
> If you're not comfortable with it, don't do it.


It's a raffle held by a forum, 'freedom of choice' has nothing to do with it, it's entirely up to the person holding the contest and if thats the rules then yea, I wont be entering.


----------



## Syenitic

Dylan said:


> It's a raffle held by a forum, 'freedom of choice' has nothing to do with it, it's entirely up to the person holding the contest and if thats the rules then yea, I wont be entering.


you have the freedom of choice - to not do it!


----------



## ashcroc

So long as he's not involved in making the draw I personally have no problem with the current owner entering.


----------



## Drewster

Personally I took it as a nice gesture - "Still one of the lads(&-esses) despite circumstances".....

Plus (forgive me if I'm wrong) but I'm also pretty sure the Chap has entered every raffle - and I'm pretty sure nobody had any issue (I guess more accurately - nobody mentioned any issue).

But it's a free(ish) world so each to his own.


----------



## Yes Row

Here we go...


----------



## Mrboots2u

My comment was tongue in cheek btw, meant to be a joke ..appears I have put my foot in my mouth and will be retiring to stick my head up my arse ...

Anyway lets get on with the raffle now eh...


----------



## Jon

Mrboots2u said:


> My comment was tongue in cheek btw, meant to be a joke ..appears I have put my foot in my mouth and will be retiring to stick my head up my arse ...
> 
> Anyway lets get on with the raffle now eh...


Good shout.


----------



## 4085

I enter every raffle going. I only entered this one to help boost the numbers. If I win, I will come to an arrangement so that someone else wins it, the forum profits from it, or, if we are oversubscribed, I will give my place up


----------



## 4515

I enter a lot of the raffles to put something back into the forum and not to win the prize. I know that the odds are against me but I see it as a bit of fun for less than many would spend on a night at the pub.

Theres noise with every raffle. If its not for someone, that's fine - no need to partake in the raffle or the thread.


----------



## Jon

I enter the raffles sometimes because I want to win shiny stuff.


----------



## scottgough

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Oursus

26. Zagato

27. Sean

28. Paul whu

29. Sami

30. djhep

31. RvB

32. scottomus

33. dfk

34. Mrboots2u

35. Benjbob

36. Aaron cornish

37. Xpenno

38. scottgough


----------



## coffeechap

Oh my giddy aunt, anyone and that is anyone can enter a raffle, I am pretty sure that DFK would clearly let someone have an amazing deal should he win, as would I! I enter every raffle to get it started and give a little contribution to the forum, I have absolutely no expectation of winning and every confidence that Glenn, who does the draw is completely impartial so have a go if you want or don't if you do not agree, but please please please leave the thread for entrants to the raffle.


----------



## Dylan

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Oursus

26. Zagato

27. Sean

28. Paul whu

29. Sami

30. djhep

31. RvB

32. scottomus

33. dfk

34. Mrboots2u

35. Benjbob

36. Aaron cornish

37. Xpenno

38. scottgough

39. Dylan


----------



## Daren

I don't care who enters. The draw is open and transparent and that's what counts. I enter never expecting to win and it's my way of giving something back to a great forum. I'm sure nearly everyone else has similar reasons for entering.

Can someone add me on the list please (i'm on Tapatalk and tired and lazy)


----------



## oursus

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Oursus

26. Zagato

27. Sean

28. Paul whu

29. Sami

30. djhep

31. RvB

32. scottomus

33. dfk

34. Mrboots2u

35. Benjbob

36. Aaron cornish

37. Xpenno

38. scottgough

39. Dylan

40. Daren

Done


----------



## Jonathan007

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Oursus

26. Zagato

27. Sean

28. Paul whu

29. Sami

30. djhep

31. RvB

32. scottomus

33. dfk

34. Mrboots2u

35. Benjbob

36. Aaron cornish

37. Xpenno

38. scottgough

39. Dylan

40. Daren

41. Jonathan007


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Can someone add me please.


----------



## grumpydaddy

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Oursus

26. Zagato

27. Sean

28. Paul whu

29. Sami

30. djhep

31. RvB

32. scottomus

33. dfk

34. Mrboots2u

35. Benjbob

36. Aaron cornish

37. Xpenno

38. scottgough

39. Dylan

40. Daren

41. Jonathan007

42. urbanbumpkin


----------



## NeilR

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Oursus

26. Zagato

27. Sean

28. Paul whu

29. Sami

30. djhep

31. RvB

32. scottomus

33. dfk

34. Mrboots2u

35. Benjbob

36. Aaron cornish

37. Xpenno

38. scottgough

39. Dylan

40. Daren

41. Jonathan007

42. urbanbumpkin

43. NeilR


----------



## dan1502

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Oursus

26. Zagato

27. Sean

28. Paul whu

29. Sami

30. djhep

31. RvB

32. scottomus

33. dfk

34. Mrboots2u

35. Benjbob

36. Aaron cornish

37. Xpenno

38. scottgough

39. Dylan

40. Daren

41. Jonathan007

42. urbanbumpkin

43. NeilR

44. dan1502


----------



## noelweston

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Oursus

26. Zagato

27. Sean

28. Paul whu

29. Sami

30. djhep

31. RvB

32. scottomus

33. dfk

34. Mrboots2u

35. Benjbob

36. Aaron cornish

37. Xpenno

38. scottgough

39. Dylan

40. Daren

41. Jonathan007

42. urbanbumpkin

43. NeilR

44. dan1502

45. noelweston


----------



## taxiboy

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Oursus

26. Zagato

27. Sean

28. Paul whu

29. Sami

30. djhep

31. RvB

32. scottomus

33. dfk

34. Mrboots2u

35. Benjbob

36. Aaron cornish

37. Xpenno

38. scottgough

39. Dylan

40. Daren

41. Jonathan007

42. urbanbumpkin

43. NeilR

44. dan1502

45. noelweston

46. taxiboy


----------



## coffeechap

Come on folks 3/4 of the way there lets get the count down started


----------



## Irek

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Oursus

26. Zagato

27. Sean

28. Paul whu

29. Sami

30. djhep

31. RvB

32. scottomus

33. dfk

34. Mrboots2u

35. Benjbob

36. Aaron cornish

37. Xpenno

38. scottgough

39. Dylan

40. Daren

41. Jonathan007

42. urbanbumpkin

43. NeilR

44. dan1502

45. noelweston

46. taxiboy

47. Irek


----------



## batfink

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Oursus

26. Zagato

27. Sean

28. Paul whu

29. Sami

30. djhep

31. RvB

32. scottomus

33. dfk

34. Mrboots2u

35. Benjbob

36. Aaron cornish

37. Xpenno

38. scottgough

39. Dylan

40. Daren

41. Jonathan007

42. urbanbumpkin

43. NeilR

44. dan1502

45. noelweston

46. taxiboy

47. Irek

48. Batfink


----------



## coffeechap

Nice 12 more to go till draw time, you never know we might get another in before Christmas if this one gets finished


----------



## JGF

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Oursus

26. Zagato

27. Sean

28. Paul whu

29. Sami

30. djhep

31. RvB

32. scottomus

33. dfk

34. Mrboots2u

35. Benjbob

36. Aaron cornish

37. Xpenno

38. scottgough

39. Dylan

40. Daren

41. Jonathan007

42. urbanbumpkin

43. NeilR

44. dan1502

45. noelweston

46. taxiboy

47. Irek

48. Batfink

49. jgf


----------



## RASD4651

Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Oursus

26. Zagato

27. Sean

28. Paul whu

29. Sami

30. djhep

31. RvB

32. scottomus

33. dfk

34. Mrboots2u

35. Benjbob

36. Aaron cornish

37. Xpenno

38. scottgough

39. Dylan

40. Daren

41. Jonathan007

42. urbanbumpkin

43. NeilR

44. dan1502

45. noelweston

46. taxiboy

47. Irek

48. Batfink

49. jgf

50. RASD4651


----------



## coffeechap

Woo hoo is p more to go come on folks get involved


----------



## Daren

Spooky! Where's Spooky? You know what they say....


----------



## Robbo

Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Oursus

26. Zagato

27. Sean

28. Paul whu

29. Sami

30. djhep

31. RvB

32. scottomus

33. dfk

34. Mrboots2u

35. Benjbob

36. Aaron cornish

37. Xpenno

38. scottgough

39. Dylan

40. Daren

41. Jonathan007

42. urbanbumpkin

43. NeilR

44. dan1502

45. noelweston

46. taxiboy

47. Irek

48. Batfink

49. jgf

50. RASD4651

51. Robbo


----------



## EwanEdwards

[h=1]Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Oursus

26. Zagato

27. Sean

28. Paul whu

29. Sami

30. djhep

31. RvB

32. scottomus

33. dfk

34. Mrboots2u

35. Benjbob

36. Aaron cornish

37. Xpenno

38. scottgough

39. Dylan

40. Daren

41. Jonathan007

42. urbanbumpkin

43. NeilR

44. dan1502

45. noelweston

46. taxiboy

47. Irek

48. Batfink

49. jgf

50. RASD4651

51. Robbo

52. EwanEdwards


----------



## coffeechap

8 more slots available folks


----------



## Missy

EwanEdwards said:


> [h=1]Coffeechap
> 
> 02. Drewster
> 
> 03. Working dog
> 
> 04. Ashcroc
> 
> 05. Snakehips
> 
> 06. Dayks
> 
> 07. Asgross
> 
> 08. GCGlasgow
> 
> 09. Riz
> 
> 10. UbiquitousPhoton
> 
> 11. Ronaldbiggs
> 
> 12. Jacko112
> 
> 13. Phobic
> 
> 14. AndyH83
> 
> 15. MSM
> 
> 16. Danm
> 
> 17. Deejaysuave
> 
> 18. Grahamg
> 
> 19. Christos_geo
> 
> 20. Yes Row
> 
> 21. PeteHr
> 
> 22. shannigan
> 
> 23. grumpydaddy
> 
> 24. Steveholt
> 
> 25. Oursus
> 
> 26. Zagato
> 
> 27. Sean
> 
> 28. Paul whu
> 
> 29. Sami
> 
> 30. djhep
> 
> 31. RvB
> 
> 32. scottomus
> 
> 33. dfk
> 
> 34. Mrboots2u
> 
> 35. Benjbob
> 
> 36. Aaron cornish
> 
> 37. Xpenno
> 
> 38. scottgough
> 
> 39. Dylan
> 
> 40. Daren
> 
> 41. Jonathan007
> 
> 42. urbanbumpkin
> 
> 43. NeilR
> 
> 44. dan1502
> 
> 45. noelweston
> 
> 46. taxiboy
> 
> 47. Irek
> 
> 48. Batfink
> 
> 49. jgf
> 
> 50. RASD4651
> 
> 51. Robbo
> 
> 52. EwanEdwards
> 
> 53.Missy


I really shouldn't... But baked beans on Christmas day is worth it right?! ?


----------



## Dunx90

[h=1]Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Oursus

26. Zagato

27. Sean

28. Paul whu

29. Sami

30. djhep

31. RvB

32. scottomus

33. dfk

34. Mrboots2u

35. Benjbob

36. Aaron cornish

37. Xpenno

38. scottgough

39. Dylan

40. Daren

41. Jonathan007

42. urbanbumpkin

43. NeilR

44. dan1502

45. noelweston

46. taxiboy

47. Irek

48. Batfink

49. jgf

50. RASD4651

51. Robbo

52. EwanEdwards

53.Missy

54.Dunx90


----------



## coffeechap

6 more to go


----------



## coffeechap

Default

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Oursus

26. Zagato

27. Sean

28. Paul whu

29. Sami

30. djhep

31. RvB

32. scottomus

33. dfk

34. Mrboots2u

35. Benjbob

36. Aaron cornish

37. Xpenno

38. scottgough

39. Dylan

40. Daren

41. Jonathan007

42. urbanbumpkin

43. NeilR

44. dan1502

45. noelweston

46. taxiboy

47. Irek

48. Batfink

49. jgf

50. RASD4651

51. Robbo

52. EwanEdwards

53.Missy

54.Dunx90

55.bigben


----------



## coffeechap

Sorry make that 5


----------



## Aaron F

coffeechap said:


> Default
> 
> 01. Coffeechap
> 
> 02. Drewster
> 
> 03. Working dog
> 
> 04. Ashcroc
> 
> 05. Snakehips
> 
> 06. Dayks
> 
> 07. Asgross
> 
> 08. GCGlasgow
> 
> 09. Riz
> 
> 10. UbiquitousPhoton
> 
> 11. Ronaldbiggs
> 
> 12. Jacko112
> 
> 13. Phobic
> 
> 14. AndyH83
> 
> 15. MSM
> 
> 16. Danm
> 
> 17. Deejaysuave
> 
> 18. Grahamg
> 
> 19. Christos_geo
> 
> 20. Yes Row
> 
> 21. PeteHr
> 
> 22. shannigan
> 
> 23. grumpydaddy
> 
> 24. Steveholt
> 
> 25. Oursus
> 
> 26. Zagato
> 
> 27. Sean
> 
> 28. Paul whu
> 
> 29. Sami
> 
> 30. djhep
> 
> 31. RvB
> 
> 32. scottomus
> 
> 33. dfk
> 
> 34. Mrboots2u
> 
> 35. Benjbob
> 
> 36. Aaron cornish
> 
> 37. Xpenno
> 
> 38. scottgough
> 
> 39. Dylan
> 
> 40. Daren
> 
> 41. Jonathan007
> 
> 42. urbanbumpkin
> 
> 43. NeilR
> 
> 44. dan1502
> 
> 45. noelweston
> 
> 46. taxiboy
> 
> 47. Irek
> 
> 48. Batfink
> 
> 49. jgf
> 
> 50. RASD4651
> 
> 51. Robbo
> 
> 52. EwanEdwards
> 
> 53.Missy
> 
> 54.Dunx90
> 
> 55.bigben
> 
> 56.Aaron f


----------



## coffeechap

4 more !!!!


----------



## 9719

Please could you add me to the list, I'd like the opportunity to repay something to the forum for all the use I've had, prior to and since becoming a member. Thanks


----------



## Snakehips

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Oursus

26. Zagato

27. Sean

28. Paul whu

29. Sami

30. djhep

31. RvB

32. scottomus

33. dfk

34. Mrboots2u

35. Benjbob

36. Aaron cornish

37. Xpenno

38. scottgough

39. Dylan

40. Daren

41. Jonathan007

42. urbanbumpkin

43. NeilR

44. dan1502

45. noelweston

46. taxiboy

47. Irek

48. Batfink

49. jgf

50. RASD4651

51. Robbo

52. EwanEdwards

53.Missy

54.Dunx90

55.bigben

56.Aaron f

57. mines_abeer


----------



## urbanbumpkin

3 to go!


----------



## coffeechap

I know, come on folks just three more slots available


----------



## doru

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Oursus

26. Zagato

27. Sean

28. Paul whu

29. Sami

30. djhep

31. RvB

32. scottomus

33. dfk

34. Mrboots2u

35. Benjbob

36. Aaron cornish

37. Xpenno

38. scottgough

39. Dylan

40. Daren

41. Jonathan007

42. urbanbumpkin

43. NeilR

44. dan1502

45. noelweston

46. taxiboy

47. Irek

48. Batfink

49. jgf

50. RASD4651

51. Robbo

52. EwanEdwards

53.Missy

54.Dunx90

55.bigben

56.Aaron f

57. mines_abeer

58. doru


----------



## doru

Knowing my luck,it won't happen but there you go









2 more to go

By the way.thank you for the Hario scale @coffeechap,blindingly quick delivery mate,couldn't really believe it


----------



## johnealey

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Oursus

26. Zagato

27. Sean

28. Paul whu

29. Sami

30. djhep

31. RvB

32. scottomus

33. dfk

34. Mrboots2u

35. Benjbob

36. Aaron cornish

37. Xpenno

38. scottgough

39. Dylan

40. Daren

41. Jonathan007

42. urbanbumpkin

43. NeilR

44. dan1502

45. noelweston

46. taxiboy

47. Irek

48. Batfink

49. jgf

50. RASD4651

51. Robbo

52. EwanEdwards

53.Missy

54.Dunx90

55.bigben

56.Aaron f

57. mines_abeer

58. doru

59. johnealey


----------



## coffeechap

Who will be the last one?


----------



## Thecatlinux

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Oursus

26. Zagato

27. Sean

28. Paul whu

29. Sami

30. djhep

31. RvB

32. scottomus

33. dfk

34. Mrboots2u

35. Benjbob

36. Aaron cornish

37. Xpenno

38. scottgough

39. Dylan

40. Daren

41. Jonathan007

42. urbanbumpkin

43. NeilR

44. dan1502

45. noelweston

46. taxiboy

47. Irek

48. Batfink

49. jgf

50. RASD4651

51. Robbo

52. EwanEdwards

53.Missy

54.Dunx90

55.bigben

56.Aaron f

57. mines_abeer

58. doru

59. johnealey

60. Thecatlinux


----------



## Drewster

coffeechap said:


> Who will be the last one?


There is your answer!!


----------



## benjbob

????


----------



## 4085

It is all packed up and ready to go to its new home.........I will miss it.......


----------



## Drewster

dfk41 said:


> It is all packed up and ready to go to its new home.........I will miss it.......


.... I'll take good care of it for you.......

(crossed fingers, legs, toes etc)


----------



## Missy

dfk41 said:


> It is all packed up and ready to go to its new home.........I will miss it.......


You needn't have packed it, I'll just sling it in my boot.... (Crossing fingers toes arms legs eyes&bits of me I didn't know I had!!)


----------



## 4085

Well, now the fun starts! Payment details will be sent out and some will pay immediately......some will pay more slowly, and no doubt one will be taking their annual vacation in Brigadoon where there is no internet access


----------



## MarkT

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Oursus

26. Zagato

27. Sean

28. Paul whu

29. Sami

30. djhep

31. RvB

32. scottomus

33. dfk

34. Mrboots2u

35. Benjbob

36. Aaron cornish

37. Xpenno

38. scottgough

39. Dylan

40. Daren

41. Jonathan007

42. urbanbumpkin

43. NeilR

44. dan1502

45. noelweston

46. taxiboy

47. Irek

48. Batfink

49. jgf

50. RASD4651

51. Robbo

52. EwanEdwards

53.Missy

54.Dunx90

55.bigben

56.Aaron f

57. mines_abeer

58. MarkT


----------



## MarkT

coffeechap said:


> I know, come on folks just three more slots available


Oh go on then. Lol


----------



## coffeechap

Bit late the slots are full!


----------



## coffeechap

01. Coffeechap

02. Drewster

03. Working dog

04. Ashcroc

05. Snakehips

06. Dayks

07. Asgross

08. GCGlasgow

09. Riz

10. UbiquitousPhoton

11. Ronaldbiggs

12. Jacko112

13. Phobic

14. AndyH83

15. MSM

16. Danm

17. Deejaysuave

18. Grahamg

19. Christos_geo

20. Yes Row

21. PeteHr

22. shannigan

23. grumpydaddy

24. Steveholt

25. Oursus

26. Zagato

27. Sean

28. Paul whu

29. Sami

30. djhep

31. RvB

32. scottomus

33. dfk

34. Mrboots2u

35. Benjbob

36. Aaron cornish

37. Xpenno

38. scottgough

39. Dylan

40. Daren

41. Jonathan007

42. urbanbumpkin

43. NeilR

44. dan1502

45. noelweston

46. taxiboy

47. Irek

48. Batfink

49. jgf

50. RASD4651

51. Robbo

52. EwanEdwards

53.Missy

54.Dunx90

55.bigben

56.Aaron f

57. mines_abeer

58. doru

59. johnealey

60. Thecatlinux


----------



## MarkT

coffeechap said:


> Bit late the slots are full!


Oh well next time then. Too slow I was figuring out how to get rid of the quotes. Lol


----------



## Daren

dfk41 said:


> Well, now the fun starts! Payment details will be sent out and some will pay immediately......some will pay more slowly, and no doubt one will be taking their annual vacation in Brigadoon where there is no internet access


How did you know I'm off to Brigadoon?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

dfk41 said:


> It is all packed up and ready to go to its new home.........I will miss it.......


No.33 you could actually win it, same odds as anyone else with a ticket


----------



## hotmetal

Jumbo Ratty said:


> No.33 you could actually win it, same odds as anyone else with a ticket


That would be ironic! He'd have to sell it to himself. ... and then not use it. Still 60:1 against I suppose. ... Good luck to all. Nice to see the raffles back again!


----------



## aaroncornish

Good luck one and all


----------



## MSM




----------



## Glenn

I'm just collating the names and entering into the spreadsheet, cross checking against forum names (as some cannot spell their forum name correctly....) and will send out the Account details for payment.

As with previous raffles, Paypal cannot be accepted by me (as Paypal will freeze business accounts which accept raffle funds)

Therefore, check with another member who may be able to make the deposit for you.

Please ensure your forum name is on the payment reference so that I can cross you off the list.

And finally, remember there is no 'name and shame' for late payment. (The draw will not take place until all finds have been accounted for)

Calls for this may lead to time off the forum, so please play nicely


----------



## Daren

All paid, thanks Glenn, CoffeeChap and everyone else who's entered


----------



## MSM

Paid


----------



## Yes Row

Paid. I'm off to Brigadoon for 2 weeks now.

That's the way to do it!


----------



## Glenn

I forgot to mention - please don't PM me or my inbox will fill up

Provided you enter your forum name in the reference field all is well


----------



## Drewster

Daren said:


> How did you know I'm off to Brigadoon?





Yes Row said:


> Paid. I'm off to Brigadoon for 2 weeks now.
> 
> That's the way to do it!


I like that Rain Dirty Valley......


----------



## Aaron F

Sorry didnt see this and messaged you.


----------



## taxiboy

Sorry pm you there Glen as well, money sent as well


----------



## Dayks

Sorry Glenn, PM you before you said.


----------



## Yes Row

Aaron F said:


> Sorry didnt see this and messaged you.





taxiboy said:


> Sorry pm you there Glen as well, money sent as well





Dayks said:


> Sorry Glenn, PM you before you said.


Amateurs!

Japing guys, good luck to all but more me!


----------



## Jacko112

Money sent! Fingers crossed!


----------



## johnealey

Paid, good luck all

John


----------



## mmmatron

Can't believe I missed this, love a good forum raffle


----------



## 4515

money sent

Good luck to all entrants


----------



## shannigan

Paid. Good luck all and thanks for organising.


----------



## doru

Payment sorted,I better win this,had to actually phone the bank and make the payment as their online system wasn't working lol


----------



## 9719

Payment made


----------



## benjbob

Good luck everyone ????


----------



## Deejaysuave

Paid, let's do this!


----------



## 4085

Hope I do not win.......in case I do, can I have suggestions as to what to do!


----------



## Dunx90

dfk41 said:


> Hope I do not win.......in case I do, can I have suggestions as to what to do!


Donate it to the next number up?


----------



## Missy

Sell it at a reduced price and donate to charity?


----------



## 4085

perhaps I should rephrase that and ask what you think you would do!


----------



## 4515

Same here David. In the unlikely event that I win 2 draws in a week I have a cunning plan


----------



## coffeechap

working dog said:


> Same here David. In the unlikely event that I win 2 draws in a week I have a cunning plan


raffle the other naff grinder you have?


----------



## Asgross

Paid , good luck to everyone


----------



## Glenn

43:17 (Paid:Still to pay)


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton

Paid. Had to cancel my holiday to Brigadoon, they were apparently rather surprisingly overbooked









Good luck all!


----------



## Drewster

dfk41 said:


> Hope I do not win.......in case I do, can I have suggestions as to what to do!


Send it on to me.......



dfk41 said:


> perhaps I should rephrase that and ask what you think you would do!


Oh I see.... In that case I'd keep it.....

Hang on if I were you...... Oh gawd! Head spinning now!


----------



## oursus

dfk41 said:


> Hope I do not win.......in case I do, can I have suggestions as to what to do!


If I'd recouped my money *and* won, I think I'd have to cast my bread back on the waters somehow - charity raffle maybe?


----------



## dan1502

Do what you want. Sell it if you like. If you win you win plus you've taken an unexpected hit on a lot of gear lately. No point thinking about it unless you do win though.


----------



## doru

Easy...gift it to me...ha







)

Bachus got the better of me,only joking mate.Its a raffle,win loose you gave away a product that it's worth thousands.What matters in the end is that this forum will benefit from this.


----------



## 4515

coffeechap said:


> raffle the other naff grinder you have?


yeah - I'm sick of that thing now


----------



## ashcroc

Finally managed to get through to a human at my bank to make the payment (paypal would have been far far easier & quicker).


----------



## Glenn

50:10 now

I agree that PayPal would have been far quicker and easier.

Sadly PayPal is no an option as they actively lock accounts which take raffle payments.

As my account is a PayPal business account I simply cannot afford for this to happen as I know first hand how hard it is to get unlocked - as a forum member swore black and blue they wouldn't mention raffle in the payment for a previous raffle, and lo and behold they did - resulting in PayPal freezing my funds for a week whilst I sorted out the issue.

Every raffle I get at least 3 requests pleading for me to take payment via PayPal - the answer will always be no unfortunately


----------



## ashcroc

Ah didn't know paypal took that stance & considering yours is a business account I don't blame you for refusing to use it.


----------



## grumpydaddy

If I am one of the 10 then the system seemed to show that payment will be released 5/12/16. could be only works weekdays.


----------



## Glenn

Your payment has been received @grumpydaddy


----------



## Yes Row

If anybody wants to PayPal me the funds I will happily pay Glenn on you behalf


----------



## Yes Row

Just paid on behalf of @Danm


----------



## Glenn

53:7


----------



## Glenn

5 to go


----------



## scottgough

Have they been PM'd Glenn? (Just checking its not me of course!)


----------



## 4085

I told you, there is no internet access in Brigadoon


----------



## Sami

I am one of them. First thing in the morning!


----------



## Deejaysuave

Number check??!


----------



## 4085

Step we gaily on we go

Heel for heel and toe for toe

Arm and arm and row and row

All for Marie's wedding

Over hillways, up and down

Myrtle green and bracken brown

Past the sheilings through the town

All for the sake of marie

Step we gaily on we go

Heel for heel and toe for toe

Arm and arm and row and row

All for Marie's wedding

Red her cheeks as rowan's are

Bright her eyes as any star

Fairest of them all by far

Is our darlin' marie

Step we gaily on we go

Heel for heel and toe for toe

Arm and arm and row and row

All for Marie's wedding

Plenty herring, plenty meal

Plenty peat to fill her kreel

Plenty bonnie bairns as well

That's the toast for Marie

Step we gaily on we go

Heel for heel and toe for toe

Arm and arm and row and row

All for Marie's wedding


----------



## Mrboots2u

Have you replaced coffee with shrooms @dfk41?


----------



## 4085

It's cryptic boots. Someone will spot what I am on about!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I'm completely with DFK....although I've dropped acid about an hour ago and am about to marry Marie or is it Peat?. Herrings for all!

Sorry I'm lost on this one.


----------



## 4085

in the film, Brigadoon, they play the song Maries Wedding of course


----------



## Sami

I like the idea of everyone tripping personally. Perhaps we should all get together and have a coffee morning where we swap our Rave beans for "rave beans"?


----------



## benjbob

?could be an interesting winter


----------



## 4515

Sami said:


> I like the idea of everyone tripping personally. Perhaps we should all get together and have a coffee morning where we swap our Rave beans for "rave beans"?


A new subscription maybe

Trippier Side of Life


----------



## 4085

I really think we need a new rule in place that if after 5 days of making everyone wait, if anyone has not paid their subscription, then they lose their place and a new entrant is given the chance. This happens with every raffle we do


----------



## Missy

dfk41 said:


> I really think we need a new rule in place that if after 5 days of making everyone wait, if anyone has not paid their subscription, then they lose their place and a new entrant is given the chance. This happens with every raffle we do


This is what happens in other groups I'm part of. There's a payment window, and after that places are re-opened with immediate payment required.


----------



## Sami

How many are we waiting on?


----------



## 4085

Sorry, I totally fail to understand why the majority are impeded by the minority. If you put your name down and only log on once a week and do not receive email messages saying you have a pm, then shame on you. This farce needs sorted out


----------



## NickdeBug

I swear that my 8 year nephew exhibits more patience on Christmas Eve than you lot do with a raffle


----------



## Missy

NickdeBug said:


> I swear that my 8 year nephew exhibits more patience on Christmas Eve that you lot do with a raffle


Ha. You sure about that? My toddler EVERY morning, and then repeatedly through the day asks "is it cwimmis yet? Is Santa here? I like reindeer"


----------



## 4085

NickdeBug said:


> I swear that my 8 year nephew exhibits more patience on Christmas Eve than you lot do with a raffle


Nick, it has nothing to do with that. I stated this would happen. It happens with every raffle we do. this is why rules exist and a rule needs to be put in place so that it does not continually happen. What difference does it make to the management simply inserting, anyone who has not paid, 5 days after the request will forfeit their place....personally, I think it is disrespectful to the community making the vast majority of paid up contestants wait.


----------



## RASD4651

Don't be so impatient. I've paid too but maybe some are waiting to get their pocket money from the missis. Lol.


----------



## Glenn

2 to go - I am making contact this evening

Calm down people, it has only been a few days...


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I do love the raffle


----------



## 4085

I am perfectly calm ladies and gents. This all stems from the forgiving society we live in. I picture a day when busses wait at bus stops for people in case they are late. Can someone please explain to me why why it takes more than say 5 days to collect raffle money in when everyone knows that they owe? Tolerance, humbug!

I remember well, years ago an interview with an Iranian lawyer who was commenting on the British penal system. He said, colour televisions, curtains, running water.....the only running water in our cells comes down the roof from the holes. No one gets a second jail term it is so unpleasant, and if they do, we certify them. I am being told to calm down......lets turn it around and tell the stragglers to stop holding the boat up


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> I am perfectly calm ladies and gents. This all stems from the forgiving society we live in. I picture a day when busses wait at bus stops for people in case they are late. Can someone please explain to me why why it takes more than say 5 days to collect raffle money in when everyone knows that they owe? Tolerance, humbug!
> 
> I remember well, years ago an interview with an Iranian lawyer who was commenting on the British penal system. He said, colour televisions, curtains, running water.....the only running water in our cells comes down the roof from the holes. No one gets a second jail term it is so unpleasant, and if they do, we certify them. I am being told to calm down......lets turn it around and tell the stragglers to stop holding the boat up


Take more shrooms


----------



## Zagato

Caffeine withdrawal?


----------



## 4085

Mrboots2u said:


> Take more shrooms


is that some vibrant hipster brewed coffee enthusiast who misses the real way of making coffee speak, or are you just plain lazy?


----------



## 4085

Zagato said:


> Caffeine withdrawal?


Not me mate, I do not drink coffee


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> is that some vibrant hipster brewed coffee enthusiast who misses the real way of making coffee speak, or are you just plain lazy?


This might help


----------



## 4085

Mrboots2u said:


> This might help


did not help me, but it was kind of juicey in an odd sort of way


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Many moons ago, was coaxed into eating some liberty caps as a dare. Apart from tasting disgusting they induced a really horrendous panic attack which lasted two or three hours. Not recommended.


----------



## Phil104

The Systemic Kid said:


> Many moons ago, was coaxed into eating some liberty caps as a dare. Apart from tasting disgusting they induced a really horrendous panic attack which lasted two or three hours. Not recommended.


Clearly not magic enough&#8230;


----------



## Sami

The Systemic Kid said:


> Many moons ago, was coaxed into eating some liberty caps as a dare. Apart from tasting disgusting they induced a really horrendous panic attack which lasted two or three hours. Not recommended.


They're a powerful tool and should be treated as such. Not the sort of thing you should try as a dare or amongst the wrong crowd/setting. When they're bad they're very unpleasant, but if it goes well, they could be amazing beyond anything you've ever imagined was possible and bring new meaning to your life... so I've been told.


----------



## oursus

The Systemic Kid said:


> Many moons ago, was coaxed into eating some liberty caps as a dare. Apart from tasting disgusting they induced a really horrendous panic attack which lasted two or three hours. Not recommended.


Most traditional use would entail having someone to guide you, or certainly watch over you the first time... but tbf they weren't used for shits & giggles so much...


----------



## oursus

dfk41 said:


> Nick, it has nothing to do with that. I stated this would happen. It happens with every raffle we do. this is why rules exist and a rule needs to be put in place so that it does not continually happen. What difference does it make to the management simply inserting, anyone who has not paid, 5 days after the request will forfeit their place....personally, I think it is disrespectful to the community making the vast majority of paid up contestants wait.


Not fussed personally, but a timescale sounds fair, particularly if there are people who missed out...


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> Many moons ago, was coaxed into eating some liberty caps as a dare. Apart from tasting disgusting they induced a really horrendous panic attack which lasted two or three hours. Not recommended.


the night of 500 boiled to make tea between the 4 of us will never be forgotten

Apart from i can't remember most of it


----------



## The Systemic Kid

They say that about the '60's or was it the '70s - if you could remember, you weren't there.


----------



## froggystyle

I cant remember some of the 90s!


----------



## NickdeBug

I once shared a pot of tea and a brownie with High T Moonweed, aka Tim Blake (synth player from Gong/Hawkwind).

He lives with my sister in law in France.

Top fella.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Priceless.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Hawkwind were renowned for the amount of cannabis they got through. Recall a gig they did at Lancaster Uni - the drummer, for reasons best known to himself, played stark naked. At least his drum kit preserved his modesty until, at the end of the set, he got up and calmly walked through the bar area.


----------



## GCGlasgow

Aren't we supposed to be moaning about non payers....eh I mean having a raffle!


----------



## dan1502

I was just about to mention that The Orb are in Manchester soon but checked and it was a couple of weeks ago. Damn.


----------



## Glenn

I have made it very clear in the past - if this continues there will be no more raffles.

Please respect that some people are not as timely as others.

It has only been a couple of days...

The draw can only take place once all monies have been received.

We cannot change the rules and offer places to other people based on time of payment - that is not how raffles operate.

I don't want to have to impose time outs but anyone stirring could face such action.

Please note that it takes a lot of time personally to coordinate these and then to have to police comments (which people flag up as inappropriate).


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> the night of 500 boiled to make tea between the 4 of us will never be forgotten
> 
> Apart from i can't remember most of it


We laughed solidly for 40 mins on the way to the off licence where we bought the heaviest cans of lager (the weight of calor bottles).


----------



## Glenn

**Update**

All entrants to the raffle have now paid.

The draw will take place on Friday 09 December at 2100


----------



## coffeechap

I am ashamed to say the non payer was me! Thought I had sent the money but I had not, well done everyone else for being on time


----------



## Sami

Does this mean the special coffee morning is off?


----------



## Ronaldbiggs

Glenn said:


> **Update**
> 
> All entrants to the raffle have now paid.
> 
> The draw will take place on Friday 09 December at 2100


Might be missing something here, is this being drawn against Euro Millions on Friday ? if so they only have numbers 1 - 50...


----------



## Dayks

Ronaldbiggs said:


> Might be missing something here, is this being drawn against Euro Millions on Friday ? if so they only have numbers 1 - 50...


 @Glenn

From what I understand the entrants get randomised twice so that we all have a new number and an equal chance.


----------



## Missy

Ronaldbiggs said:


> Might be missing something here, is this being drawn against Euro Millions on Friday ? if so they only have numbers 1 - 50...





coffeechap said:


> 5. The winner will be the person in the row number of the first lotto ball drawn in the preceding draw (Wednesday or Saturday draw of the UK National Lottery) following the second randomisation
> 
> [/i]


Think it's pretty clear.

Drawing Friday based on Wednesdays lotto numbers.


----------



## coffeechap

everyone still has the same chance, the first number will be the first number out last night so the first number out was 27. glenn will randomise the numbers twice, the person who has number 27 after the second randomisation will be the winner, so we all have exactly the same chance.


----------



## coffeechap

Sami said:


> Does this mean the special coffee morning is off?


its on but a bit far for you to come


----------



## Ronaldbiggs

Missy said:


> Think it's pretty clear.
> 
> Drawing Friday based on Wednesdays lotto numbers.


Yep will teach me to read the rules "preceding draw" kind of gives it away..... Thanks


----------



## Sami

coffeechap said:


> its on but a bit far for you to come


I was thinking we'd have it at my place.


----------



## RASD4651

Whoooohooooo 27 is my lucky Number. My wife and I are 27, we live at number 27 we have 27 fish, we have 3 children and its drawn on the 9th (3x9=27) I was told about this raffle on the 27th, My birthday is on the 27th. What can I say its written in the stars.


----------



## doru

I only live at nr 27 so I guess my stars don't look that good lol


----------



## Thecatlinux

What does this prize look like , can someone post a picture of 1t


----------



## dan1502




----------



## benjbob

The mrs might not actually mind too much if i won........it matches the kitchen lol


----------



## 4085

Let me warn you, it is bleedin' enormous and sounds like a V8!


----------



## Drewster

dfk41 said:


> Let me warn you, it is bleedin' enormous and sounds like a V8!


Mmmmmm the sales blurb is changing a bit!!!


----------



## 4085

Drewster said:


> Mmmmmm the sales blurb is changing a bit!!!


not at all, thats exactly why I bought it! But he has an EK anyway, which makes anything look small!


----------



## benjbob

I dont mind if it causes an earthquake which shatters the kitchen windows........it must come home with me ?


----------



## Drewster

benjbob said:


> I dont mind if it causes an earthquake which shatters the kitchen windows........it must come home with me 


Mrs benjbob??.......... Oh you mean the Grinder!!!


----------



## RASD4651

Wow that is one bmfg. Lol.


----------



## benjbob

???? dont let the actual mrs benjbob see this thread??


----------



## Glenn

I'm getting ready for the draw

The first ball drawn in the Wednesday 07 December draw was 27

The winner of the raffle will be the person who is in Row 27 after the second randomisation

Do I have any volunteers (someone who has not entered) to adjudicate in the draw (this will involve a quick phonecall and to view my screen via join.me) ?


----------



## Glenn

Prepping for the draw now - everyone ready?


----------



## Thecatlinux

Ohh here we go

someone is in for an early Christmas present


----------



## Glenn

Before I announce the winner I would like to thank *dfk41* for putting up the prize and for *coffeechap* for arranging the raffle.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Drum roll please


----------



## Glenn




----------



## Thecatlinux

And the winner is ..


----------



## Glenn

The winner of the fiorenzato f83 mk 2 grinder is a member who joined in 2013 but has been relatively quiet (but as soon as he sees his name is sure to be shouting!)


----------



## Thecatlinux

I knew my internet was slow but this is ridiculous


----------



## Glenn

Congratulations to *EwanEdwards*


----------



## Thecatlinux

Who is it


----------



## Thecatlinux

Well done @EwanEdwards

thanks again for making this happen DFK, CC and Glenn


----------



## Glenn

In case you wondered which line your name landed on - click here


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Congrats Ewan


----------



## Jacko112

Well done Ewan


----------



## christos_geo

Damn you second randomisation







(( congrats Ewan


----------



## johnealey

Congrats @EwanEdwards and enjoy

John


----------



## Drewster

Nice one Ewan!


----------



## benjbob

Congrats Ewan







!


----------



## oursus

Congrats @EwanEdwards


----------



## ronsil

Congratulationa Ewan - Well done:good:







:good:


----------



## taxiboy

Congratulationa Ewan well done


----------



## Robbo

well done Ewan!


----------



## Dayks

Congrats Ewan


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Does he know he's won?


----------



## grumpydaddy

Can all 59 of us say well done before he logs in ??


----------



## Yes Row

Congratulations and many thanks to all that made this happen


----------



## Daren

Well done Ewan. Big up the organisers ??


----------



## EwanEdwards

Haha Thanks everyone for your kind congratulations. Sorry to stop you before reaching 59.

Thanks of course go to Glenn, DFK41, Coffeechap and everyone else involved.

This is a crazy surprise!

Glenn is right i haven't been the most active member, so i feel a bit guilty having won especially when i know that others have played the raffles multiple times without winning.

So i'll be sure to try and give my bit back to the forum.

I'll also definitely let people know how i fair with this beast.

It sure will be a step up form the Mignon!


----------



## ashcroc

Congrats Ewan.


----------



## Riz

Congrats to the winner and many thanks to all who organised the raffle. When's dfk's mythos going to be raffled?


----------



## 4085

Riz said:


> Congrats to the winner and many thanks to all who organised the raffle. When's dfk's mythos going to be raffled?


never!


----------



## Zagato

Congrats Ewan, and thanks to organisers and obviously dfk. Although I am gutted that I didn't win, this has been an enjoyable distraction all week.


----------



## Sami

Congrats Ewan!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Riz said:


> Congrats to the winner and many thanks to all who organised the raffle. When's dfk's mythos going to be raffled?


Which one , has has had about 12


----------



## Thecatlinux

I hope we have another faffle before Christmas


----------



## 4085

Mrboots2u said:


> Which one , has has had about 12


It is all lies......I have had probably 8 or so, but actually only own one at the moment.......that said it does feel lonely on its own, so who knows! Have I said that in my humble, they are the best grinder available to man. I say grinder, I mean coffee grinder, not one of those nut and acorn things that masquerades as a grinder.......beans in, press a button.......unbeatable mound of coffee in your pf........fast, quick, fugly!


----------



## coffeechap

Going to do a slightly more invlusive one tonight then another bigger one in the new year


----------



## 4085

coffeechap said:


> Going to do a slightly more invlusive one tonight then another bigger one in the new year


thats two new words I have learned on this page alone.......invlusive and faffle.......anyone care to add


----------



## GCGlasgow

Well done Ewan, nice new toy to play with.


----------



## 4515

Congratulations Ewan

Enjoy the new grinder


----------



## Dylan

Well done Ewan, I hope you get the chance to post a pic of it next to the Mignon, should be quite the 'step up'


----------



## 4085

Dylan said:


> Well done Ewan, I hope you get the chance to post a pic of it next to the Mignon, should be quite the 'step up'


I do not think it will fit his bench......unless he puts them side by on the floor!


----------



## EwanEdwards

yep, I will definitely post some photos showing the difference. thats if it does indeed fit!

It's the kind of grinder I only envisaged myself having n the distant future so i'll share my progress with it for sure.


----------

